# Problem with hdd...

## Forse

Hi everyone. I tried to install different distro (debian) and after a first boot I get this:

```
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1535 buckets, 12280 max) - 292 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide0: reset: success

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

Adding Swap: 979924k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,1), internal journal
```

I went back to Gentoo, but the problem remains...Plz if you have any suggestions or ideas please post

----------

## leemc

 *Forse wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
> 
> EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.
> ...

 

Last time when I had such errors my harddrive had bad blocks and didn't survived very long afterwards. You can run badblocks to check your drive. IMHO such errors can also occur from wrong settings in hdparm.

Regards,

leemc

----------

## Forse

I just had too long IDE wire =(

----------

## feivel

I get those errors since switching to a Gigabyte GA-6VXC-4x-P (Via Apollo 133A).

It alway occures if I mount my HD (both with Gentoo and Knoppix). But badblocks does not find  any errors.

So do I have to care about the errors and what can I do?

BTW

Im using kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 and I have a Samsung SV1204H

----------

## f00bar

I also have these errors and am finding them very annoying.

I have tried the hard drive and cable in my friends Gentoo box and the error does not happen and I have run badblocks and a thorough fsck with no bad blocks or problems detected so I am certain there is no problem with the hard drive or cable.

I have also tried using a different kernel on my machine and the problem still occurs.

The only other thing it could possibly be is my motherboard. The board is a cheap "value" board, which I bought when I frazzled my old Epox board, called the PC Chips M811LU. It has a VIA KT266A/8235 chipset combo which supports UDMA 133.

Does anyone know of any way to solve this problem?

-foobar

----------

## oracleuk

Hi,

I also have this problem. I have got around it by adding/modifying the hdparm line in /etc/bootmisc.sh

hdparm -d0 /dev/hdX disables dma.

My box is a knoppmyth box that needs dma (TV output is choppy without) so once booting is finished I manually hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX to switch DMA on.

after a few seconds of watching TV I get the following in /var/log/messages:

mythtv kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

mythtv kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

mythtv kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

mythtv kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

mythtv kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

mythtv kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

mythtv kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

mythtv kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

mythtv kernel: ide0: reset: success

Then the box is fine.

I am also using a cheap motherboard, a PC Chips M811 v3.1 

I was thinking about seeing if there is a newer version of the bios I could download and flash onto the machine. Otherwise I'll just put up with having to enable DMA manually after each boot.....

any further ideas?

----------

## Bojan

Why don't you fetch some diagnostic programs from manufacturers web site and run it? You'd know better what to do after that.

----------

## oracleuk

Diags from the motherboard manufacturer? I've had a look at the pcchips web site and lets just say support is 'limited'. They do, after all sell only budget kit apparently.

----------

## Bojan

I think it is obvious that I was referring to hard disk diagnostic software.

----------

## Nez

In the kernel config there is an option that claims to rectify the 

Device Drivers  --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

    <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support 

     [*]       Use multi-mode by default  

Use multi-mode by default's reads:

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE: 

If you get this error, try to say Y here:

hda: set_multmode: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 

hda: set_multmode: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

----------

## oracleuk

 *Bojan wrote:*   

> I think it is obvious that I was referring to hard disk diagnostic software.

 

I wouldn't have asked.

----------

## oracleuk

where do I configure that?

----------

## Nez

If you were referring to my little story then you go into /usr/src/linux and go make menuconfig.

Then under these sections you will see the last bit

Device Drivers --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

    <*> Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

      [*] Use multi-mode by default  << You want this one.

turn that on.

----------

## oracleuk

Thanks for the info. Tried that and got:

root@mythtv:/usr/src/linux # make menuconfig

Makefile:260: arch/i386/Makefile: No such file or directory

Makefile:543: Rules.make: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `Rules.make'.  Stop.

----------

## Nez

that's a bit worrying isn't it?

you are just trying to configure your kernel again.

perhaps your symbolic link '/usr/src/linux' is pointing to the wrong folder. You should probably fix that if thats the case.

try going:

cd /usr/src

ls

(see what sources you have here and then go:)

cd linux-<xxx> (where xxxx is an available directory)

and then try it.

----------

## oracleuk

uh oh:

root@mythtv:/usr/src # ls -l

total 40912

-rw-r--r--    1 root     mythtv        135 Apr 16  2004 Makefile

-rw-------    1 root     mythtv    6574583 Feb  3  2004 NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-4363.run

-r--r--r--    1 cecil    mythtv       2491 Apr 12  2004 README

-rw-r--r--    1 root     mythtv       5805 Apr 11  2004 ati_remote-2.1.1-km.tar.bz2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     mythtv      51331 Apr 10  2004 bcm4400.tar.gz

-rw-r--r--    1 root     mythtv     110507 Apr 11  2004 bootsplash-3.0.7.tar.bz2

-rw-------    1 root     mythtv     188126 May 28  2004 bttv-0.9.15.tar.gz

-rw-r--r--    1 root     mythtv      39085 Apr 10  2004 config-2.4.25-chw

-rw-------    1 root     mythtv     115232 May 28  2004 cx88-0.0.4.tar.gz

drwxr-sr-x    4 root     mythtv       4096 Apr 16  2004 debs

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       490404 Sep 14 01:45 ivtv-0.1.10-pre2-ck105i.tgz

drwxr-xr-x    4 root     root         4096 Feb  2 11:20 kernel-headers-2.4.25-chw

-rw-r--r--    1 mythtv   mythtv       1343 Mar 23  2003 knoppix-kernel.README

-rw-r--r--    1 mythtv   mythtv        541 Dec  3  2002 knoppix-kernel.patch

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     mythtv         25 Jan 29 20:51 linux -> kernel-headers-2.4.25-chw

-rw-r--r--    1 root     mythtv   31398917 May 28  2004 linux-2.4.25-chw.tar.bz2

-rw-------    1 root     mythtv     329432 Feb  3  2004 linux-wlan-ng-0.2.0.tar.gz

-rw-r--r--    1 root     mythtv     439925 Apr 11  2004 lirc-0.7.0pre4.tar.bz2

drwx------    2 mythtv   users        4096 Apr 11  2004 modules

-rw-------    1 root     mythtv      18404 Feb  7  2004 nuvexport-latest.tar.bz2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     mythtv      53832 Apr 11  2004 pchdtv-tools.tar.gz

drwxr-xr-x    3 mythtv   mythtv       4096 Sep 22 00:11 r4v5_src

-rw-r--r--    1 root     mythtv    1609767 Oct 20  2003 remotes.tar.bz2

-rw-------    1 root     mythtv     147044 Feb  3  2004 rivatv-0.8.3.tar.gz

-rw-------    1 root     mythtv     162001 May 28  2004 saa7134-0.2.12.tar.gz

root@mythtv:/usr/src/linux # ls -l

total 32

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        19069 Apr  6  2004 Makefile

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         4096 Feb  2 11:20 arch

drwxr-xr-x   29 root     root         4096 Apr 16  2004 include

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root           13 Apr 11  2004 kernel-headers.revision

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           16 Jan 29 20:51 linux-2.4.25-chw -> linux-2.4.25-chw

root@mythtv:/usr/src/linux # make menuconfig

Makefile:260: arch/i386/Makefile: No such file or directory

Makefile:543: Rules.make: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `Rules.make'.  Stop.

root@mythtv:/usr/src/linux #

----------

## ZiffyWombat

You could also try to lower the dma mode mode with for example:

```
hdparm -X udma 3 /dev/hda
```

Which would change dma to dma 66. And see if the problem persists.

----------

## ofeet

I'm getting: 

```

May 16 03:30:26 ofeet ata1: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

May 16 03:30:32 ofeet ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

May 16 03:30:32 ofeet ata1: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

May 16 03:30:35 ofeet ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

May 16 03:30:35 ofeet ata1: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

May 16 03:30:45 ofeet ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

May 16 03:30:45 ofeet ata1: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

May 16 03:30:58 ofeet ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

```

in /var/log/messages

i have 2 sata drives on raid. but I think this problem keeps freezing my computer...

any ideas?

----------

## Kabuto

I am fighting this too.  I have noticed most people get the ide reset notice.  The cause usually led to a bad cable or drive.  I never have gotten a reset message.  I have tried the drive with different cables/kernel/linux distribution/ and finally a different computer.  Still got the crc errors on them all.  I have a feeling it might be the drive but it has been doing this for over a year and have had no problems.  I think it is out of warranty now. *sigh*  I also noticed my hdparm -Tt is now lower but zcat still reports good speed.

Abit KT7 MB

WD 1200BB drive.

----------

## abhishek_eleo

I installed Mandriva Powerpack 2006!

But after the installation the OS stalled and freezed!

I check that 2 errors were evident:-

ide:failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_initr: status=0x51{DriveReady SeekComplete Error}

I used Knoppix Lve DVD or CD will also do, to boot my machine.

Then logged in to terminal as root user, and edited the /boot/grub/menu.lst file

I added ide=nodma to the linux entry and done!

***You might need to change the permission of menu.lst before you can edit it.

To do that use "chmod 777 menu.lst"

For further help for exactly this matter you can ask me at mitra_007@yahoo.com with subject line "Linux Help"

Remember I am not a linux gizmo, I am just a learner or beginner... So don't expect other solutions from me  :Wink: 

----------

## watergate

It should be your using a VIA KT133[A] board. I have the same problems and on some sites it seems like bios upgrade can fix this but I haven't found in witch. Somewere I found that disabling "write back cache" in bios should solve this but I don't have that setting in bios (Abit KT7 board)

----------

